# Steelie or resident?



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

A friend of mine sent me a couple of pictures of a very nice rainbow, about 11" . It was caught last week on the clinton, river near ryan rd. Was wondering what you guys think... Could this be a steelie smolt, or maybe even a small adult returning to the stream? Also heard there are limited numbers of holding over, resident trout in this part of the river... who knows?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I have fished the Clinton a few times for steelies in the fall and caught smolts in the 5 to 7 inch range but not 11. Maybe it is a resident rainbow.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

The paint empties into the clinto and so other cold water tribs that contain populations of rainbows.With the water being cold and lots of runoff from heavy rains anything is posible from the clinton river.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

the pic he sent me was not digital.(he mailed it) And I dont have a scanner...Sorry.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

This time of year, if the fish is primarily silver (with some blush or none) I would say lake run. If it displays the traditional rainbow colors, it may have flushed down or even come up from the North Branch. Usually shape along with color gives a pretty good idea of it's origin.


----------



## fisheyes (Dec 7, 2004)

there are no hold over populations... the water gets too warm!!!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I think the water gets warmer on the Huron and people were catching steelies in July and August when the water is the warmest so who knows, it could be a resident.


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

I've caught smaller rainbow trout like 5 or 6 inches 2 summers ago and bigger ones in the 11-14 inch range in the clinton this summer. i also caught a 15 inch brown all in rochester hills. this was the dead of summer too.


interesting huh?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

No way to say for sure it but it is possible it was a resident fish. There are some resident rainbows in Paint Creek.Could have gotten to the Clinton from there. I would bet we would all be surprised how far trout travel within a river system. Studies done on the AuSable showed brown trout traveling several miles in one evening-even going from one branch to another. Why wouldn't be possible in the Clinton watershed?
EDW


----------



## flyfsh4trt (Mar 21, 2004)

most likely a resident; that's kind of small to be a steelhead...also, i have caught a few rainbows that size in recent months (ie december) a bit upstream...


----------



## Bucktail (May 14, 2001)

Bewlow the dam, about 5 years ago I caught a 14" rainbow on the Clinton in the middle of May. I went out just to wet a line not expecting much. I also wondered if it was lake run or resident?


----------



## FlyDaddy (Dec 29, 2002)

I have gotten a few smolts near that same exact area in the 9-10 inch range shortly after the plant 2 years ago. I find it hard to believe it's a natural resident tho. I suppose it is possible it was from a recent plant in there. That particular section holds some pretty deep covered area in spots and some faster water in others.

FD


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Did it have a right pectoral fin or was it clipped? That'll answer the question pretty quickly...

Right pec clipped--hatchery steelhead smolt.

No clip -- hatchery rainbow or wild steelhead. Since it's the Clinton, you can pretty much rule out it being a wild steelhead. At that size 11" it would have to have been in the river for well over a year--not likely with summer water temps the way they are.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

This fish has no clipped fins, so i guess it very well could be a resident.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Not every planted fish gets fin clipped.When thousands and thousands of fish are being planted I am sure not every one gets clipped.That would be a lot of clipping.


----------

